# folha de louro



## pini

Por favor, eu estou teintando fazer uma receita mas estou um pouco perdida.   vocÊs poderiam me dizer o significado de "folha de louro"?  Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## Outsider

_Loureiro_, o _louro_, es el nombre de un árbol en portugués. No sé cómo se dice en español. Las hojas de este árbol se usan en la culinaria, como aromatizantes.


----------



## coquis14

Hoja de laurel.


----------



## pini

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!! Puede ser 'Laurel'?


----------



## Outsider

Sí, claro.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> _Loureiro_, o _louro_, es el nombre de un árbol en portugués. No sé cómo se dice en español. Las hojas de este árbol se usan en la culinaria, como aromatizantes.


 
Ahh, não sabía  que vocês também chamavam loureiro ao louro (No español laurel). E como é que se chaman as bagas do louro?.

Além das qualidades aromáticas da folha, as espetadas cozinhadas  em espeto de louro alcançam  um sabor óptimo.

Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> E como é que se chaman as bagas do louro?


Não sei!


----------



## Vanda

Eu nem sabia que louro que tinha bagas. 





> As bagas do louro são também um dos alimentos preferidos do nosso pombo trocaz (Columba trocaz).


aqui


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Não sei!


 

Lembro-me que de criança chamava-mos *lorbagas*. Não figura no meu diccionário, mas acho que etimológicamente possa estar certo


----------



## Outsider

É possível, mas nunca ouvi essa palavra em Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

A folha de louro (*hoja de laurel*) é bastante usada nas receitas portuguesas, principalmente nos pratos de carne refogados e também nos guisados feitos em caçarola ou em tacho, os dois feitos de barro. 
Eu uso bastante as panelas, caçarolas e tachos de barro. De metal só uso a frigideira e a _paellera_ [frigideira com duas asas, bastante plana (6 o 7 cm. de fundo) e de grande diâmetro (40 cm.)] para cozinhar a "_paella valenciana_" [arroz] para quatro comensais os Domingos. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

É, Out, mas aquele link é da Ilha da Madeira, portanto... Portugal.  Eu é que nem sabia que louro tinha bagas, afinal nunca vi um loureiro, pra mim era uma plantinha de ervas. 



> na ilha da Madeira, o óleo obtido da baga do loureiro endémico, possui propriedades anti-inflamatórias, sendo utilizado localmente como remédio caseiro para diversas maleitas, podendo cada litro atingir preços de mercado elevadíssimos.


wikipedia


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser, mas tem um sabor horrível!


----------



## Mangato

http://gl.wiktionary.org/wiki/lorbaga

Apareceu!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mais dos louros. (Incluindo um post no foro errado ).

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Uma aclaração. Em Galiza, e logicamente também em Portgal, coexistem duas especies diferentes, o loureiro romano, também chamado loureiro bendito, porque era o que abençoavam o Domingo de Ramos, e a loureira, de folha mais grossa e mais lisa, que se acha na montanha. Este último é o que produz as lorbagas, de sabor muito áspero, e que diziam que produziam cólicas


----------

